# 70 Columbia 26 MKII, thoughts?



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll be looking at this boat tomorrow. What are your thoughts on these? I've been to all the columbia pages pretty much. I really like her lines! The specs are here: Columbia 26 Mk II and K Specifications

This is the boat...









And this another I found... Love it!!!









I would imagine that this boat wouldn't have any issue with going to the exumas and back would it?


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

LandLocked66c said:


> I would imagine that this boat wouldn't have any issue with going to the exumas and back would it?


I would agree and with a good weather window, no worries. Some have plied open waters in far less...ahh, we're talking S. Florida as a jumping off point, right? 

I've seen a few of these at the docks in my own search and had two concerns as a cruising boat. Although I do like the lines somewhat, I'm not too fond of the high topsides. They're elevated to give more headroom below but create extra windage. Probably not too much of a hindrance other than when docking in stronger winds. The other concern would be ventilation. The two side portlights do not open and the only source of breeze below would be the fwd. hatch. A consideration in the tropics. Maybe a wind scoop over the hatch would help at anchor??

Love the bubble top. This particular boat would be hard to steer... Be sure to ask "Where's the Beef"? ...I mean 'RUDDER', I don't see one.  Good luck.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Yes, some assembly will be required with this one. I'll be looking at all components on this girl. 

Another problem is moving her, how do you move a boat out of someones yard on a cradle?


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

*Inspection...*

Well, she kinda broke my heart! I knew she would need work, now I know how much... They glassed in the outboard well which I didn't like too much. I don't think the stern on these lend themselves to being very comfortable trying to steer an outboard. The hull is cracked from sitting in a cradle and freezing I would assume. The rudder is the same, cracked. The cabin floor is spongy from being wet and submerged in rain water. The deck is also cracked topside and is spongy and cracked below. This boat has been in a cradle for ten years. They have all the parts to put her back together plus additional new parts they've acquired. Her husbands health is failing so the project has to go. They're asking $900! It also comes with an old 4 stroke 10hp Honda outboard. What do you guys think??? My main problem is getting her moved...























































I need some guidance guys, is this too good of a deal to pass up? Or is the damage done too much?


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Think would pass on this one.marc


----------



## swimnfit (Dec 2, 2008)

I had an old Columbia Bubbletop. I loved that boat.  While they are not considered great boats, they are generally sturdy built. This poor Columbia has been neglected in a cradle for 10 years with no protection from the elements and no maintenance performed.:hammer Spongy decks and cracked hull/topsides?uke 
Run away and don't look back!!:chaser


----------



## Grcesq (Nov 9, 2009)

I agree with the rest of the folks. Regardless of the price, I would not think of taking this boat too far off the dock, let alone the Exumas.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Yah, it breaks my heart to see it sitting there... I really love the look of this boat! Oh well!!!


----------



## SchoonerSailor (Nov 3, 2009)

I know this is a old post I am writing on. But someone might read it.
I just got a 1969 MK2, same boat. She sat on a cradle for 20 years !!
I got her free. She has NONE of these issues at all. Not a single crack anywhere on her. Good Rudder, 7 sails, mast, rigging, all kinds of gear and a built in gas tank for the outboard. Water tanks, holding tank. You name it.
Deck is not spongy, keel perfect, rudder perfect.
We are in Northern Michigan and she has snow sitting on her every year.
rain. you name it. So there must be something that happened to that boat.
Cant imagaine why everything is cracked. Mine is in perfect condition.
Just needs cleaned and painted. Only the wood cockpit seats rotted and a bit of teak trim around the bubble top.
Free would not even be a good price for that poor boat but I hope someone saved her anyway.


----------

